# we finally got our BFP!!!!



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

well ladies and gentleman, i am delighted to report that we were unanimously approved yesterday - the panel they say YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!

We turned up at county hall in Taunton and bumped into a couple who were on our prep course - they were on panel too yesterday but were told they had to come back . this made us feel even worse - we did stop off on the way and had a lovely vodka to steady the old nerves!! 

We met with our SW and also our new SW who will link us and she seems really nice.  We were then taken to a waiting room whilst they went in.  25 mins later our Sw came back in and told us the gist of the questions they were likely to ask us!!!!  

We went into this huge room where all the panel members were sitting with big placards with their names on!! They all introduced themselves  and then said they were going to ask us a few questions.  THe first question was why we had said no on our form to accept a child who had something particular that had happened to them and we had to explain our reasoning behind this.  THe second question was about our work.  Mr Alex works at least a 60 hour week at present as this is what he always has done and I run my own business so thus am very busy....they asked how we would cope etc as when getting a child we would be hitting the ground running - we explained we have a choice etc to work long hours but obviously that would change and i have the benefit of being able to work from home etc.  They then said thanks and they would make their decision and let us know.  We sat outside and then our SW came out and said all ok and all of them said YES!!!!

Sorry for the long speile but so chuffed to have got this far and i was very good and did not blub once - nearly but not quite!!!!!

We willl get formal confirmation within 7 days and then our new SW will come and visit next week to discuss what happens next.

We went out for a meal last night but to be honest i was fast asleep by 10 as was so mentally drained etc. 

So thanks guys for all your messages of support, i have printed them off and will put them in with all our other adoption stuff to show our chilren how much they were wanted. xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Alex,thats fantastic news,hope you don't have too long to wait now xxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Great new Alex exactly what we were all expecting but so good when it is confirmed by the powers that be!!!!!!
That poor other couple I wonder why they have to come back?
love JD xx


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Well done Alex & DH lets hope you don't have to long of a wait,excellent news, so happy for you both!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

[fly]  WAY TO GO ALEX AND DH    [/fly]

Chuffed for you

love
suzie xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Congratulations Alex and Mr Alex.

Knew you'd do it, enjoy the celebrations.

Cindy


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Congratulations Alex - fantastic news!!  So pleased for you and dh.  It is such a great feeling isn't it to have finally made it.  Heres to a very short wait now.

Enjoy the celebrations and make the most of feeling on top of the world!

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Alex and Mr Alex,

well done on gettign approved....nerve wrecking but such a great feeling when it happens!!

xxxxxruthie


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Another expectant mummy and daddy

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

PBMxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Dearest Alex & Dh,

Congratulations!

Hoping you are matched soon.

Love Laine


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

WELL DONE ALEX AND DH  

kj x


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Congratulations. Hope you get matched soon,

Tracy xxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Woo Hoo Alex, That's fab news.... 
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Well done Alex.  It is a wonderful feeling when you are told YES.  Now the long wait begins.  Hope it will be a short one.


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Alex

Really pleased to come back and read your news.  Hope you don't have too long to wait.

Karen x


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

*Congratulations!*

Fab News 

LOL Gen xOx


----------

